#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Мьянма: куда пойти позаниматься практикой медитации?

## Ануруддха

*Центры медитации для иностранцев и общие рекомендации*

Типичный вопрос того, кто едет в Мьянму учиться медитации: а куда, собственно, ехать-то?

Вкратце перечислим самые известные монастыри с международными медитационными центрами, куда ездит большинство иностранцев, практикующих медитацию.
Эти центры давно работают с иностранцами, и ориентированы на помощь таким практикующим (визы, перевод, учебные материалы на разных языках и т. д).

Однако сразу предупредим: так как русских практикующих не очень много, то не стоит рассчитывать на то, что кто-то в выбранном вами центре знает русский. Поэтому, прежде чем ехать, убедитесь в уровне своего английского - Intermediate обычно вполне достаточно для понимания учителя, сотрудников и других практикующих.

Прежде, чем собраться на другой конец света учиться медитации, нелишним будет задать себе вопрос: почему я это делаю, какие у меня цели и что такое буддизм? Это поможет определиться с выбором центра.

Если вы начинающий, рекомендуем ознакомиться с этими книгами и материалами:

http://royallib.com/book/rahula_valp...hil_budda.html
http://dhamma.ru/lib/intromed.htm
http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/misc/shattock/index.htm
http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/gunaratana/gunaratana.htm
http://ashintejaniya.org/books-dont-...he-defilements

Список центров:

• Махаси (Mahasi): Один из самых известных методов в Юго-восточной Азии, у этого центра много отделений в мире, и несколько - в самой Мьянме. www.mahasiusa.org/mm.html

*Саасана Йитаа (Sasana Yeiktha), Янгон, в этом центре преподавал сам Махаси Саядо: Расположение: Янгон , Мьянма (Burma) Адрес: 16 Thathana Yeiktha Rd, Bahan, телефон:
+95 1 541 971. www.mahasi.org.mm

Впечатления от практики в этом центре: http://www.burma-vipassana.narod.ru/

• Пандитарама (Panditarama): Здесь так же практикуют метод Махаси, центр очень строгий, дисциплина как в армии. Сайт: http://www.panditarama.net

• Чан Миай Йеикта (Chan Myay Yeiktha): Здесь так же практикуют метод Махаси Саядо с уклоном в сторону метты - медитации любящей доброты (дружелюбия). Сайт: www.chanmyaysayadaw.org

• Чан Май Мианг (Chan Myay Myaing): Центр под руководством Саядо У Индака учит медитации випассана на базе метода Махаси, а так же раз в год проводит 4-х недельный метта-ретрит для иностранцев в феврале. Записываться на ретрит нужно заранее, чем раньше, тем лучше. Центр сильно ориентирован в сторону метты (доброжелательности). Сайт: www.meditation-in-burma.com

• Шве Оо Мин (Shwe Oo Min): Центр под руководством Саядо У Теджании, где учат медитации по методу читтанупассана, наблюдения за процессами ума. Метод ориентирован на применение в повседневной жизни, поэтому обстановка здесь кажется более расслабленной и не всегда похожей на "настоящую" випассану. Однако впечатление обманчивое, так же, как и иллюзия полного отсутствия контроля  :Smilie: . Вместо повышенной дисциплины здесь царит повышенный энтузиазм - в зал практикующих гонит не нудная необходимость, а заразительный пример самого Саядо. Внимание: центр не принимает иностранных практикующих с середины марта по начало июля. Сайт: www.ashintejaniya.org

• Могок (Mogok): здесь, в дополнение к медитационной практике, изучают Закон взаимозависимого происхождения.

• Табарва (Thabarwa): здесь фокус практики - на волонтерском служении и отсутствии цепляния. Практикующие не только учатся медитации, но и активно помогают старикам и больным людям, живущим при центре. Сайт: www.thabarwa.org

• Дхамма Сагайя (Dhamma Sahaya): Институт по изучению Абидхаммы, предлагающий курсы для иностранцев.

• Па Оук (Pa Auk): Практика, сфокусированная на джханах, достижении самадхи и сосредоточения. Сайт: www.paaukforestmonastery.org

• Сун Лун (Sun Lun): Практика по методу анапанасати. Сайт: www.sunlun-meditation.net

•Гоенка-центры: 10-дневные молчаливые ретриты с жестким погружением в практику по методу Гоенки (который так же основан на методе Махаси).

Их, конечно же, намного больше, но эти наиболее известные из числа тех, что принимают иностранцев.

Так же обратите внимание: по новым визовым правилам Мьянмы для посещения медитационного центра необходима виза типа R (religious). Она выдается по письму из монастыря, с которым нужно связаться заранее по е-мейлу, или попросить кого-то из друзей, кто практикует там сейчас, взять письмо для вас. С обычной туристической визой монастырь или медитационный центр вас не примет.

Виза R действительна 70 дней, ее можно продлевать, не выезжая из Мьянмы, но только для медитации (это контролируется миграционной службой).

По этическим причинам с визой R стоит большую часть времени провести все-таки в медитационном центре (можно не в одном), а не в путешествиях. Если вы хотите много путешествовать, лучше снова выехать из страны и сделать себе туристическую визу. Это не создаст впоследствии административных проблем монастырю и вашему учителю, который лично подписался под вашим визовым приглашением.
Лучшее время для поездки - с ноября по февраль, в это время в Мьянме идеальная для европейцев прохладная погода, и большинство учителей находятся в монастырях. Так же можно приехать на вассу (сезон дождей - 3 месяца, когда монахи, в тч учителя, находятся в монастырях).

Лучше всего любую визу в Мьянму делать в посольстве в Бангкоке или в консульстве в Чианг Мае. Медитационная виза делается от 1 до 3-х рабочих дней, и стоит от 90 до 50$ (цена зависит от срочности). В Москве тоже можно, но займет больше времени.

Перед поездкой убедитесь, что учитель в этот момент будет в монастыре и у вас будет возможность с ним встретиться - так ваша практика будет наиболее плодотворной.

Хорошая бесплатная книжка по азам культуры, традиций и монастырской жизни в Мьянме доступна для скачивания здесь (язык английский): https://store.pariyatti.org/The-Gold...ok_p_4810.html

Сайт с картой расположения центров и их описаниями (язык английский, центры не все): http://dhamma.ru/sadhu/151-myanmar?site=1

Текст: Ann Goryainova и Shwe Lan Ga Lay (https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011376816713)
Источник: https://www.facebook.com/groups/4605...2683244267417/



Бирма, Баган.

----------

PampKin Head (11.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2017)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если центры, где изучают и практикуют Випассану по методу Сунлун Саяду?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если центры, где изучают и практикуют Випассану по методу Сунлун Саяду?


http://www.sunlun-meditation.net/
http://sunlun.ru/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2017)

----------

